# Midi Files bearbeiten



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im Moment daran ein kleines Computerspiel zu Programieren.
Die Musik im Spiel wird aus Midi Files ausgelesen.
Ein guter Freund, hat mir für mein Spiel 6 Musikstücke komponiert und diese dann mit dem Keyboard aufgenommen.
Diese liegen jetzt bereits schon als Midi File auf meinem Rechner und ich kann sie im Spiel verwenden.

Mein Problem ist allerdings, vor jedem stück ist erst noch c.a. 2 sekunden stille. Das heisst, wenn man das Midi abspielt, dauert es c.a. 2 sekunden bis die Musik anfängt. Dies ist natürlich auch im Spiel so. Z.b. kommt man in die Kirche und dann dauert es erstmal 2 sekunden bis man die Orgenmusik hört.
In dieser Zeit ist man schon durch die halbe Kirche gelaufen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: kennt jemand ein gutes Programm (am besten Freeware) mit dem man bei einem Midifile einfach die ersten 2 Sekunden wegschneiden kann?
Ich habe gestern abend schon mal etwas bei Google gesucht, jedoch nur Schrott gefunden.

Danke für eure hilfe.

Alion


----------



## Ennia (29. Juni 2010)

Audacity kann mitlerweile MIDI-Files bearbeiten. Mit dem Programm kannst du ganz einfach die 2 sec. aus dem File rausschneiden.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=de


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

danke dir. Ich werde das heute abend mal ausprobieren und melde mich dann nochmals wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## Ennia (29. Juni 2010)

alles klar - hab ich gern gemacht. 

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Läuft nicht. Ich bekomme zwar das Midi file importiert. Jedoch kann ich es weder abspielen noch editieren.
Kennt jemand noch ein anderes Programm?

Edit: Mit dem Able MIDI Editor würde es klappen. Allerdings kann man mit der Freeware version nur 60 sekunden midis erstellen. Das ist sehr doof bei einem Lied das über 2 Minuten lang ist.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. Juni 2010)

tja, das Tool wird evtl. ZUFÄLLIG helfen, ABER der Grund für die 2 Sekunden liegt woanders:

ein reines MIDI-Stück muß der Soundkarte ja sagen, welche Sounds (z.B. Orgel, Drums) gespielt werden sollen. dann kommen die Infos für Lautstärke, Panorama und eventuell auch noch MIDI-FX -> all dies dauert, weil MIDI nunmal ein Datenprotokoll ist. HINZU kommt noch die Geschwindigkeit (BPM) des Stückes, denn meist wird vergessen für die oben genannten MIDI-Ini-Parts die Geschwindigkeit etwas höher zu setzen und somit kann es halt bis zu 2 Sekunden dauern....

wenn Du also mit dem Tool die ersten 2 Sekunden wegschneidest, werden die Stücke sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gleich klingen! ZUFÄLLIG könnten zwar noch die Werte eingestellt sein (vom letzten spielen), aber das kann man ja überprüfen, indem man einfach mal "fremde" MIDIs abspielt und dann wieder Dein Game starten

Abhilfe schaffen halt Konvertierungen oder noch eher das Nutzen von anderen Soundroutinen als MIDI...

ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> tja, das Tool wird evtl. ZUFÄLLIG helfen, ABER der Grund für die 2 Sekunden liegt woanders:
> 
> ein reines MIDI-Stück muß der Soundkarte ja sagen, welche Sounds (z.B. Orgel, Drums) gespielt werden sollen. dann kommen die Infos für Lautstärke, Panorama und eventuell auch noch MIDI-FX -> all dies dauert, weil MIDI nunmal ein Datenprotokoll ist. HINZU kommt noch die Geschwindigkeit (BPM) des Stückes, denn meist wird vergessen für die oben genannten MIDI-Ini-Parts die Geschwindigkeit etwas höher zu setzen und somit kann es halt bis zu 2 Sekunden dauern....
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipp. Aber daran liegt es nicht.
Ich habe es ja mit dem Tool "Able MIDI Editor" geschafft die ersten 2 Sekunden wegzuschneiden. Das Stück hat danach immer noch genau gleich geklungen.
Das Problem ist, dass man mit der Freeware Version nur 60 Sekunden midis bearbeiten kann. Ich konnte zwar mein c.a. 2 Minuten langes Video bearbeiten aber nach dem Speichern schnitt es einfach den Rest des Lieds ab und man hörte nur die ersten 60 sekunden. Diese starteten aber sofort und alles lief wie ich es wollte.

Ich brauchte also so ein Tool, aber mit dem man längere Midis bearbeiten kann.

Oder wenn jemand von euch bereit mir die 6 Midifiles zu bearbeitet würde ich das natürlich auch gerne annehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (1. Juli 2010)

Ich pushe den thred nochmals.
Hab in den letzten Tagen noch diverse tools ausprobiert, aber Google hat bis jetzt nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt. Kennt jemand von euch ein guten Tool?


----------



## Alion (1. Juli 2010)

Update:

Ich konnte das Problem lösen. Ich habe dafür das Tool Midi Cutter verwendet.
Zwar fügt es bei der Freeware Version am ende immer noch ein Drummsolo an. Aber 9.50 Euro für die Vollversion sind ja auch nicht alle Welt. So hab ich mir das Ding schnell gekauft.
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Ol@f (1. Juli 2010)

Alternativ hättest du das glaub ich auch mit GuitarPro machen können.


----------

